# UnHappily Married



## Krystle84 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have been married for almost 10 years to a man to supports our family very well. We have been going through a lot of things in the last few years, but I have tried to stick with it because I don't believe in divorce. My husband like to talk to other women and I really don't know how to deal with it. I don't mind just casual flirting but sometimes he takes it to the next level. Besides telling me to leave him, do anyone have any other advice?


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

What do you mean, "he takes it to the next level?" Are you saying he is having sex or having an emotional affair with these women? If yes, there isn't room in this marriage for 3 or 4 or 5 of you. Either you go to marriage counseling and put an end to his disgusting behavior, or you walk. Your marriage vows don't include tolerating infidelity. He supports your family well? Great. He'll continue to do that.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Could you be more specific please. 

Talk about specific problems and outcomes of his behavior.


----------

